# لمن يهمة الامر فقط بحث عن عزل المبانى ضد الحريق بس ظاااااااااالم



## zoromba (19 يونيو 2007)

لمن يهمة الامر فقط بحث عن عزل المبانى ضد الحريق بس ظاااااااااالم


انا رافعوا على هالموقع ويارب يعجب
.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WRAGDAH9


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (19 يونيو 2007)

مشكور جدا ....


----------



## zoromba (21 يونيو 2007)

تمام الحمد لله تمام


----------



## zoromba (21 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله الحمد لله


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (22 يونيو 2007)

والله رائع ومش عارف اوضح لك اعجاب ازاي بالجهد اللي بتقدمه دا


----------



## zoromba (22 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## الحفوظي (22 يونيو 2007)

كلش مفيد مشكور


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (22 يونيو 2007)

ممكن لو سمحت ترفعة على موقع تانى لان ده مش بيشتغل هنا عندنا بلييييييييز


----------



## zoromba (22 يونيو 2007)

ان شاء الله


----------



## zoromba (24 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (24 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حالل


----------



## ثعلب _الصحراء (25 يونيو 2007)

مشكور وعاشت ايدك


----------



## zoromba (26 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## الحفوظي (27 يونيو 2007)

اوكيييييييييييييييييي


----------



## zoromba (29 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (30 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (1 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (5 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (10 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## abu jakob (10 يوليو 2007)

al salamu 3alaikum
is a very well in detail described articel
schukran
salam
abu jakob


----------



## zoromba (12 يوليو 2007)

ما شاء ،، الله تبارك الله ،،


----------



## zoromba (15 يوليو 2007)

دانا طلعت جامد اوى فى الديزين


----------



## zoromba (21 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (26 يوليو 2007)

وشكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## سمية شعبان العاني (28 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ماطلع عندي الداونلود..
ممكن تساعدني في تحصيله؟؟ لك الف شكرررر 
سمية


----------



## ماهر02 (29 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مهندس الشمال (29 يوليو 2007)

يا اخي الكريم 

لو تقدر ترفعه على موقع ثاني لان هذا الموقع ما اشتغل

وشكرا لك


----------



## zoromba (30 يوليو 2007)

وشكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## zoromba (1 أغسطس 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## حازم العطيفى (1 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا ليك جدا على هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## zoromba (1 أغسطس 2007)

تمام جدا شكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## zoromba (8 أغسطس 2007)

تمام جدا شكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## zoromba (11 أغسطس 2007)

ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله


----------



## zoromba (13 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووورين


----------



## zoromba (13 أغسطس 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## zoromba (22 أغسطس 2007)

cooooooooooooool


----------



## zoromba (24 أغسطس 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## zoromba (26 أغسطس 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## zoromba (26 أغسطس 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## نور الدين القاضى (26 أغسطس 2007)

*شكرا يا برنس بجد جااااااااااااااامد*


----------



## zoromba (26 أغسطس 2007)

برنس مقبولك منك بردوا


----------



## نور الدين القاضى (26 أغسطس 2007)

zoromba قال:


> برنس مقبولك منك بردوا



*
انا و الله قولتها بتلقائيه مش اكتر انا بقالى فتره كبيره مش بدخل

و اعزرنى بجد مش عارف حد لسه*


----------



## zoromba (27 أغسطس 2007)

لا والله انا مرحب بالكملة اوى (برنس )
انا بهرج معاك بس


----------



## zoromba (28 أغسطس 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (29 أغسطس 2007)

تمام تمام تمام


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (30 أغسطس 2007)

بس ممكن اعرف ايه الظلم في كده ؟؟؟؟


----------



## zoromba (3 سبتمبر 2007)

(لوكوربوزيو _________كمرمبة يعنى )






















ده الاسم الجديد اللى انا سميتهولوا ( لوكوربوزية _ كرمبة )
تحرير/حذف الرسالة


----------



## zoromba (4 سبتمبر 2007)

تمام كدا اوى وفل عليكوا


----------



## zoromba (7 سبتمبر 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (12 سبتمبر 2007)

.الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## بيبو المصري2008 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

ممكن تحط الرفع بتاعك على موقع تاني غير الميجا اب لود علشان مش بيفتح في مصر حطة مثلا على الرابيد شير


----------



## بيبو المصري2008 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

ايه ياعم #*46* 

 




30-08-2007, 01:23 PM 
لو كوربوزييه 
انت فيه ايه انت مستلم اخينا zoromba ليه هو عملك حاجه ولا انت قاعد فاضي مش وراك حاجه اتلم شوية ولم نفسك بدل اما اجي ابهدلك


----------



## بيبو المصري2008 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

ايه ياعم لو كوربوزييه انت فيه ايه انت مستلم اخينا zoromba ليه هو عملك حاجه ولا انت قاعد فاضي مش وراك حاجه اتلم شوية ولم نفسك بدل اما اجي ابهدلك


----------



## zoromba (17 سبتمبر 2007)

اوك حاضر هشوف الموضوع ده ان شاء الله


----------



## zoromba (20 سبتمبر 2007)

???????????


----------



## zoromba (26 سبتمبر 2007)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## zoromba (5 أكتوبر 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## أروى (11 أكتوبر 2007)

بجد راااااااااااااااااائع
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (14 أكتوبر 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## sasy0o0o (15 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخى على البحث
جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (15 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## zoromba (17 أكتوبر 2007)

اى خدمة يا باشا


----------



## zoromba (17 أكتوبر 2007)

فكل اللى انا نفسى المهندسين كلهم يوصلوا للمهندس المجمع ويفكروا فى كثير من الاتجهات عند التصميم من مسقط وواجة ومنظور وخلاص وكل اما الوحد بيفكر ثرى دى هتلاقى مستواه فى الاظهار بيرتفع اوتوماتيك


----------



## zoromba (19 أكتوبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## salah al ali (19 أكتوبر 2007)

الموضوع جيد ومفيد --شكرا


----------



## zoromba (20 أكتوبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## zoromba (26 أكتوبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## البنغدير (26 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي العزيز اذا ممكن ترفع الملف على موقع ثاني
ولك مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## م خاااااااااالد (29 أكتوبر 2007)

الموقع لا يعمل عندي


----------



## zoromba (30 أكتوبر 2007)

اوك عن قريب ان شاء الله


----------



## zoromba (14 نوفمبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## zoromba (16 نوفمبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## zoromba (21 نوفمبر 2007)

Designer_mido


----------



## zoromba (22 نوفمبر 2007)

يارب وفقنى الى ماتحبة وترضاه


----------



## zoromba (7 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م حسناء (7 ديسمبر 2007)

تسلمى مشكوووووووووووووووووره


----------



## zoromba (11 ديسمبر 2007)

تسلمى مشكوووووووووووووووووره !!!!!!!
تسلم وليس تسلملى


----------



## zoromba (16 ديسمبر 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## designer mido (17 ديسمبر 2007)

بحث مفيد و جامد جدا


----------



## بريهان (18 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور والى المزيد من التقدم


----------



## zoromba (21 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (24 ديسمبر 2007)

يارب اعرف الرد


----------



## zoromba (1 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (3 يناير 2008)

000000000000


----------



## zoromba (3 يناير 2008)

جماعة عشان تعرفوا تعملوا دون لود لازم تنزلوا الشريط بتاع ميجا اب لود وهو مجانا
وشكرا


----------



## zoromba (7 يناير 2008)

00000000000


----------



## معمارية تعرف ربها (7 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## zoromba (11 يناير 2008)

0000000000


----------



## zoromba (11 يناير 2008)

000000000000


----------



## zoromba (18 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هالردود الجملية


----------



## zoromba (20 يناير 2008)

الحمد لله الحمد لله


----------



## zoromba (28 يناير 2008)

الحمد لله الحمد لله


----------



## هندسة الشواطيء (1 فبراير 2008)

والله معلومات قيمة جزاكم الله فينا كل خير


----------



## مهم (1 فبراير 2008)

عفوا ممكن ترفعة على موقع ثانى هذا مابيفتح وشكرا


----------



## zoromba (4 فبراير 2008)

الحمد لله الحمد لله


----------



## zoromba (11 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (12 فبراير 2008)

هههههههههه


----------



## zoromba (26 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## freeribo (27 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على البحث

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zoromba (6 مارس 2008)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (19 مارس 2008)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## سمر ابو النصر (19 مارس 2008)

مشكور لك جدا


----------



## zoromba (31 مارس 2008)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## ماجدان (31 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## zoromba (11 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير على الاهتمام والرد


----------



## zoromba (7 مايو 2008)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## zoromba (30 يوليو 2008)

انا الحمد لله بقيت مهندس رسمى
واتخرجت الحمد لله


----------



## Aziz Bin Saud (1 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن اخوي الكريم تحمل البحث على رابط ثاني اذا ماعليك امر ...

لان الرابط اللي حملت عليه البحث غير مسموح من عندنا بالسعوديه ..


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (1 أغسطس 2008)

انا الموقع عندي ما اشتغل
كتبولي انو الموقع غير متاح


----------



## علاء1981 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## حسين مجدى حسين (8 يناير 2010)

ممكن بحث عن الحريق


----------



## mohamed2009 (8 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------

